# Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Dezember 2011)

*Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Dezember 2011)

*Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Tja schon interessant was alles den Wiedereintritt so überlebt obwohl man diese Bauteile nicht dafür konstruiert hat.
Im Orbit sind ja viele Müllfragmente, da ist es kein Wunder wenn einmal ein halbwegs heiles Teil den Boden erreicht, ist auch schon öfters vorgekommen.


----------



## Sumpfig (22. Dezember 2011)

*Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

ich bin zwar kein Wisenschaftler und/oder Forscher, aber wenn etwas vom Himmel fällt würde ich auch der Schwerkraft dafür die Schuld geben.


----------



## Gexi1105 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Naja, solange es kein Colaflasche war 
Hintergrund:
Die Götter müssen verrückt sein


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

@Sumpfig
Ich wäre entsetzt, wenn es nicht so wäre.


----------



## nitg (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

vielleicht ist es ein ausserirdisches raumschiff


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Man man, was sind das denn inzwischen hier für Meldungen? 
Ist das hier ein Ableger der BILD, oder was?


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Naja, vielleicht hat ja Before ein Ei gelegt.


----------



## fox40phil (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

das hat der Weihnachtsmann bestimmt verloren.....


----------



## Research (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Also diese "Schleichwerbung" für SWTOR ist echt billig.

Lustig ist es dennoch.

Vote for Rumpelkammer.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Bei dem Haufen Weltraummüll wundert mich das nicht. Vielleicht sind Teile im All kollidiert und haben sich Richtung Erde beschleunigt und schwuppdiwupp im Nirgendwo gestrandet


----------



## poiu (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

gab es da nicht letztens eine news das ein UDSSR ähm ich meine russischer Satellit abstürzten wird?


----------



## Floletni (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man man, was sind das denn inzwischen hier für Meldungen?
> Ist das hier ein Ableger der BILD, oder was?


 
Erst jetzt gemerkt. Der Trend Richtung Bild wird von Jahr zu Jahr kräftiger. Mit dieser Meldung hat sich PCGH wohl dieses Jahr selbst übertroffen.


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Als ich den Titel gelesen habe musste ich erstmal laut lachen


----------



## OSI_Lars (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



Robonator schrieb:


> Als ich den Titel gelesen habe musste ich erstmal laut lachen


 
Sehr schön.  Die besagte Colaflasche konnte ich nicht mehr unterbringen, leider hat auch niemand von einem Wetterballon berichtet.


----------



## Lelwani (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Pcgh Bild auch nich schlecht...

Das lustige wie ihr versucht es nach was Computerhaltigem aussehen zulassen mit den bildern von Star Wars darunter... einfach nur peinlich


----------



## Performer81 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Die Schwerkraft lässt was vom Himmel fallen, sowas abwegiges.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Ist ja schön das so viele PCGH wieder in die richtige Spur bringen wollen durch deren Kritische Beiträge, aber wie es leider aussieht geht die Richtung hier LEIDER eher zu Mainstream als sich zu spezialisieren, [Sarkasmus AN] den PC Spiele und PC Hardware sind nun mal eine kleine Randgruppe[Sarkasmus AUS]
Man braucht wohl die Klicks...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



OSI_Lars schrieb:


> Sehr schön.  Die besagte Colaflasche konnte ich nicht mehr unterbringen, leider hat auch niemand von einem Wetterballon berichtet.



Jetzt lacht sogar die Redaktion über ihre eigene Berichte


----------



## foofighter656 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Aliens.


----------



## Kelth (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Die Götter müssen verrückt sein


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Natürlich Aliens.


----------



## Leviathan460 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

LOL "Vermuten die Schwerkraft" Was denn sonst?!


----------



## XmuhX (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

NICHT ÖFFNEN!...ist nicht mehr lesbar! 
Da drinn befindet sich sicher ein schwarzes Loch.


----------



## OSI_Lars (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Ist ja schön das so viele PCGH wieder in die richtige Spur bringen wollen durch deren Kritische Beiträge, aber wie es leider aussieht geht die Richtung hier LEIDER eher zu Mainstream als sich zu spezialisieren, [Sarkasmus AN] den PC Spiele und PC Hardware sind nun mal eine kleine Randgruppe[Sarkasmus AUS]
> Man braucht wohl die Klicks...


 
Natürlich nicht, wir leben hier von Luft und Liebe, geschlafen wird unter der Brücke, bitte also alte Zeitungen in die Redaktion senden.  

Auch wenn die Fans des verkrampften Flames hier geschriebene Hinweise eh nicht wahrnehmen, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! -> Sicherlich sind da einige News dabei, die einem nicht gefallen. Mein Tipp: Einfach nicht anklicken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Kann irgendein Moderator den Thread schließen, die Antworten hier sind einfach viel zu serös und zu gut recherchiert für so eine Meldung. 

Und wer hat sich die dreiste Überschrift ausgedacht?


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Also ich finde diese Art der News nicht verkehrt. Auffallend ist halt nur das in letzter Zeit extrem viel in Richtung Raumfahrt etc. als News kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Auffallend ist höchstens, dass die Meldungen immer sinnloser werden.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Ich glaube da solltest grade du dich bei deiner Postdichte etwas zurückhalten was Sinn und Unsinn angeht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Ja ist schon irgendwie komisch das nix oben bleiben will, blöder Erdtrabant


----------



## Floletni (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



> Auch wenn die Fans des verkrampften Flames hier geschriebene Hinweise eh  nicht wahrnehmen, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! -> Sicherlich sind da  einige News dabei, die einem nicht gefallen. Mein Tipp: *Einfach nicht  anklicken*.



Warum sollte ich die "News" nicht anklicken und sie kritisieren anstatt sie nicht anzuklicken und sie zu ignorieren. Soll man nicht seine Meinung über das sinkende Niveau sagen?
Im echten Leben schaue ich doch auch nicht weg wenn jemand zusammen geschlagen wird nur weil es mir nicht gefällt. PCGH war ein Fachmagazin mittlerweile ist es wohl nicht besser als Bild oder kurz davor. Überlegt euch wo ihr landen wollt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also ich finde diese Art der News nicht verkehrt. Auffallend ist halt nur das in letzter Zeit extrem viel in Richtung Raumfahrt etc. als News kommt.


 
Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Ich finds gut wenn ab und an mal so ne News kommt (wenn man nicht immer mit Gewalt dann PC-Bildchen druntertun würde ) aber irgendwie ists die letzten Tage schon auffällig viel geworden^^


----------



## mac1 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Ich habe mich beim Lesen der Schlagzeile gefragt, was das nun wieder soll. Nach Studium der Meldung wollte mein Gehirn spontan meinen Kopf und anschließend dieses Land und diese Welt verlassen. Glücklicherweise konnte ich noch rechtzeitig Ohren, Mund und Nase verschließen, um dieses Vorhaben zu unterbinden. 
Ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag für die Schlagzeile: "Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia. Der endgültige Beweis: "Wir sind nicht allein!"" 
Moment mal, vielleicht waren das die Geth, die uns testen wollen. Sie studieren unser Verhalten, sammeln Daten und dann...sagen sie sich sicher, dass sich ein Angriff nicht lohnt und suchen weiter nach intelligentem Leben im Weltall. 
Ich habe allerdings nichts gegen Meldungen, die auch mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand ermöglichen.  

Ich als Hesse möchte die Meldung so kommentieren: "Unn?"


----------



## PixelSign (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



Sumpfig schrieb:


> ich bin zwar kein Wisenschaftler und/oder Forscher, aber wenn etwas vom Himmel fällt würde ich auch der Schwerkraft dafür die Schuld geben.


 
war auch mein erster gedanke


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

@mac1:
LOL schön geschrieben


----------



## Eckism (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Ich glaub ich war's....
Mir ist die Kugel beim Kugelstoßen entglitten und bis jetzt nich aufgetaucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Wenn irgendwann die Meldung kommt "_und Elvis lebt doch_", gehe ich zum Computer Bild Forum.


----------



## Rakyr (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

http://www.ramimassoud.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/ancient-aliens-guy-350x306.png
http://www.ramimassoud.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/ancient-aliens-guy-350x306.png

Ich muss aber zugeben, als ich den Titel gelesen habe, hab ich zu allererst an Stupidedia gedacht. 
Diese News hat zwar 0 mit PCGH zu tun, aber wenigstens ist sie witzig


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Vielleicht ist DAS der Grund für solche meldungen, die Redaktion will wieder Witz&Spaß in der Community verbreiten!


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



OSI_Lars schrieb:


> bitte also alte Zeitungen in die Redaktion senden.


Dämmen die besser als die PCGH?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Demnächst wird dann ein unscharfes Bild von einem dicken Typen im roten Mantel und Rauschebart gezeigt, der auf einem Schlitten hockt und mit Rentieren diskutiert.


----------



## mac1 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

@Ecksim

Jetzt haben wir den Schlingel also gefunden! 

@quantenslipstream

Jetzt sag bloß Du wusstest nicht, dass Elvis seit 1977 in Eidengesäß (Ortsteil der Gemeinde Linsengericht) wohnt.


----------



## mac1 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dämmen die besser als die PCGH?



Vielleicht ist auch die Luftfeuchtigkeit in den Redaktionsräumen zu hoch. Wenn man sich die Meldung so anschaut, liegt der Vedacht nahe. Abgesehen davon sind alte Zeitungen als Luftentfeuchter preislich kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## onslaught (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



mac1 schrieb:


> Jetzt sag bloß Du wusstest nicht, dass Elvis seit 1977 in Eidengesäß (Ortsteil der Gemeinde Linsengericht) wohnt.


 


Hat er sein Ferienhaus noch in Schlitz ?


----------



## Eckism (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



onslaught schrieb:


> Hat er sein Ferienhaus noch in Schlitz ?



Nein, das ist jetzt in Tuntenhausen....weils näher an Petting ist....


----------



## mac1 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



onslaught schrieb:


> Hat er sein Ferienhaus noch in Schlitz ?



Richtig. Er ist der Nachbar von Fritz Wepper.


----------



## onslaught (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Petting am Waginger See, war ich öfter Urlaub machen, hab ihn aber nicht getroffen


----------



## Eckism (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

In der Urlaubszeit ist er in Drogen


----------



## onslaught (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Ist das in der Nähe von Killer ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Nein, in der Nähe von Closed.


----------



## onslaught (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Du meinst Klosett, das ist bestimmt in Österreich


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Aber nur zum Teil, die hintere Hälfte liegt über der Grenze zu euch.


----------



## Eckism (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



onslaught schrieb:


> Ist das in der Nähe von Killer ?



nö, bei Lederhose und Ehrenzipfel


----------



## onslaught (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Dann treff ich ihn bestimmt mal am Bikertreff Ehrenzipfel  fährt er noch seine Electra Glide ?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man man, was sind das denn inzwischen hier für Meldungen?
> Ist das hier ein Ableger der BILD, oder was?



Dazu ist aber die Überschrift noch etwas zu Komplex.

Besser wäre da:

Metallkugel fällt - Schwerkraft?


----------



## Speedwood (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Tja vlt is ja in China ein sack reis umgefallen ............


----------



## MonGoLo (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



Speedwood schrieb:


> Tja vlt is ja in China ein sack reis umgefallen ............


oder in mexico n sack bohnen... ^^'


----------



## Lelwani (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

In Namibia: Unheimliche Metall-Kugel aus dem All entdeckt - News Ausland - Bild.de

Das konnt ich mir jetzt nich verkneifen.


----------



## Bandicoot (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Kugellager vom Lenker der Enterprise vielleicht oder dem lieben Gott ist n Ei aus der Hose gerollt  

frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Das ist ein Fruchttragegerät von Melmac 13. Naja bei dem Zeugs was in der letzten Zeit vom Himmel gestürzt ist kann es ja mal vorkommen das sich ein Bauteil weigert zu verglühen oder der Schwerkraft zu trotzen


----------



## Woohoo (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> dem lieben Gott ist n Ei aus der Hose gerollt



 

Vielleicht schlüpft ein neuer Jesus.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Laut Bildzeitung waren es mal wieder Außerirdische^^


----------



## plaGGy (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



Speedwood schrieb:


> Tja vlt is ja in China ein sack reis umgefallen ............


 
... Forscher verdächtigen SChwerkraft 


Hach, ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Genghis99 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

... sagt der Buschmann : "Die Götter müssen verrückt sein"


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



Lelwani schrieb:


> In  Namibia: Unheimliche Metall-Kugel aus dem All entdeckt - News Ausland -  Bild.de
> 
> Das konnt ich mir jetzt nich verkneifen.



Da sieht man wenigstens mal nen Foto von dem Ding 
Entweder bin ich blind oder auf dem in der News ist nur Wüste


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Die Engel spielen Billard und die Kugel ist vom Tisch gefallen - Sh1t happens


----------



## Saab-FAN (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*

Dat is n Tank aus ner Rakete bzw. nem Satelliten. 
Ich frage mich ja, ob die Leute da jetzt Finderlohn kriegen und ob der Besitzer des Stücks Land, auf dem der Tank eingeschlagen ist, von irgendwem Miete bzw. Lagergebühren erhebt


----------



## Johnny05 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwann die Meldung kommt "_und Elvis lebt doch_", gehe ich zum Computer Bild Forum.


 
Elvis ist doch nicht tot,Er ist nur nach Hause gegangen.....

@topic das Ding sieht nach einem Stütztank für einen Satelliten aus.Ist da nicht vor kurzem was schiefgelaufen,wenn ich mich nicht irre ?


----------



## mmayr (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Metallkugel fällt auf Namibia - Forscher verdächtigen Schwerkraft*



OSI_Lars schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Einfach nicht anklicken.


 
War ja klar, dass das wieder kommt. Hab mich nur gewundert, dass es so lange gabraucht hat!

Ach ja, in China ist gestern ein Fahrrad umgefallen. Wann kommt das auf die Main?


----------

